# Hellcat IWB



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I have been carrying for years OWB, four O'Clock, and shoulder holster. When I received a Springfield Hellcat (love that Woman) it seemed pretty silly to carry it either of those way's so I'm asking for some suggestions for IWB carry. I bought a Muddy Rivers holster that seems well made with a prominent sweat guard. Now I'm only going to be carrying it occasionally, but like I said I'm a newbie at IWB. Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Is the holster, leather or Kydex? My recommendation for IWB holsters tends to be to go for Kydex or a holster that will not compress or deform at the mouth of the holster, when inside the waistband. If you have to holster a striker fired pistol with no striker travel and indicator, doing it blind, presents a problem where the trigger can encounter interference upon holstering, creating a situation for possible unintended discharge (not something you want in your pants, (not just in the case of firearms for that matter, at 12 o’clock, 6 o’clock or 4 o’clock.)).


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Horsehide leather. Next to skin? t-shirt between skin and holster? Covering garment? If I wear a lightweight vest, not uncommon here, I might as well carry a P-01 or 97b.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Here is what I'm referring to as a potential problem with leather and IWB.
-Leather softens over time.
-clothing can also present itself as interference. More clothing around the holster can be more of an issue.
-most Striker fired pistols do not have any feature to feel the striker being staged to full cock, and many are produced that are fully cocked.
-grip safeties are often defeated during drawing, and holstering, which are the moats frequent times a carrier is likely to muzzle cover himself/herself.

Just food for thought For IWB I personally have settled on Double action pistols with hammers or an external striker, so I can feel if the tigger is being pressed on holstering. And I've gone to Kydex holsters to minimize deformation that could lead to trigger interference.

For striker fired guns, I tend to recommend a rigid mouth holsters as a minimum.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I hear what your saying. Tried it today and it drew fine, a bit slower than OWB, but re-holstering was a PIA. Kept thinking I was going to shoot myself in posterior, thereby blowing out my brains. I like this gun a lot and it fills a niche. I'm going to keep working with it.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Tangof said:


> I hear what your saying. Tried it today and it drew fine, a bit slower than OWB, but re-holstering was a PIA. Kept thinking I was going to shoot myself in posterior, thereby blowing out my brains. I like this gun a lot and it fills a niche. I'm going to keep working with it.


I hope you didn't mistake my recommendations. I wouldn't recommend dumping the pistol. Just pointing out that there are considerations with the type of holster You match tot the pistol. When I went to a Glock for carry I started OWB, then switched to IWB. I tried to stick with leather, but fLund Kydex to be more practical for IWB.

later switched to AIWB and then also, switched back to DA/SA pistols. Still find Kydex to be easier for holstering and drawing.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

The thing is my regular EDC guns have custom holsters (e.b. Leatherworks). I'm very satisfied with them. I wasn't going to invest in another custom before I decided if I wanted to carry IWB. I'm still weighing the pros and cons. Since I live in the North carrying concealed is not much of a problem due to dress. I was just thinking of occasions when a cover garment wouldn't be appropriate. The Hellcat, if not a back up, would only be carried maybe 5% of the time. Thanks for all you input, by the way.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Tangof said:


> Thanks for all you input, by the way.


No problem. Sometimes it's worth what I charge for it.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I just bought the wife a DeSantis Sof Tuk, a leather holster. I have Kydex IWB too, but I personally do not ever put the holster in place and then holster the gun. I holster the loaded gun, then put the holster on with the gun. Should I need to disarm myself, I take holster and gun off as a unit, put back on as a unit. Not hard with a single clip IWB Holster. (I don't buy double clips anymore.)

That said I have a DeSantis Criss Cross OWB Crossdraw holster coming for the Hellcat (Wife's preference)


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I carry my G-19 in ultimate holsters cloud tuck rapid very nice holster no complaints. When I carry my G-43 it's in a holster from don hume leather goods. It's leather and stays rigid and very comfortable.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

I've used leather IWB for over 30 years,never had a problem,just pay attention.Never had cause to re-holster in a hurry,if I did I would just slip it into a pocket or temporarily into the waist band.Last few years I've been using Azula holsters.They do make a leather IWB that doesnt collapse,but I dont have one of those,cant say how well it works.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Pandaz3 said:


> I just bought the wife a DeSantis Sof Tuk, a leather holster. I have Kydex IWB too, but I personally do not ever put the holster in place and then holster the gun. I holster the loaded gun, then put the holster on with the gun. Should I need to disarm myself, I take holster and gun off as a unit, put back on as a unit. Not hard with a single clip IWB Holster. (I don't buy double clips anymore.)
> 
> That said I have a DeSantis Criss Cross OWB Crossdraw holster coming for the Hellcat (Wife's preference)


I find it bad practice to remove the holster and gun as a unit.You do that day in and day out,get into a stressful situation you may just do as you've been practicing,pull out a holstered weapon.Putting it on as a unit is fine,but at the end of the day when I put it away it comes out as if drawing,then remove the empty holster.Just my 2 cents


----------

